# What's the longest kill shot you've taken on an animal?



## Timberhauler

I'm just curious,I know this might not be considered a long shot to some of you guys who hunt out west.But here in SC in the lower part of the state we have alot of flat,open fields ..Once from a condo stand overlooking a soybean field,using a 300 win.mag. with Federal Nosler partition bullets I shot a six point buck,I didn't have a range finder,but it was 346 paces from the stand where I shot from,and it was a clean heart shot.The deer only ran about ten yards from point of impact.I've made many shots around the 250 yard mark..I once had one come out around 500 yards away,but I didn't take the shot.Had I not been looking with binoculars,I never would have even seen that deer....I'm just asking this to kind of see what the killing capabilities of certain rounds are at a distance..So let's hear em'...I'm curious....I'd really like to hear some elk killing stories from a distance if there is any,and with what rifle?


----------



## jefeVTtreeman

not on purpose but i shot a crow at 600 yards with my Remington sendero sf in 300 ultra mag, Leupold mark 4, Remington swift scirocco 180 grain. She landed on my steel target and took some metal. I dont think i would shoot any animal at that range, just me though. Well maybe a griz. longest shot with a bow?


----------



## wdchuck

Mainly shotgun only counties around SE WI, but I did nail my first buck with 12ga slug, standard size round, at 65 yds, right behind the ear as he turned his head, he just fell right there. It was in the brush so he didn't see me, and two other hunters had walked within 40feet of him. 

I felt pretty good that day, public land, only out about 2hrs, and was doing my best to walk/stalk quietly, guess it paid off.

The gun was a Winchester 12ga, side/side, break action, made around 1905.


----------



## bwalker

My father and I shot two Caribou at almost the same time at a touch over 400 yards. I was using a 7mm Weatherby and my dad was using a 30-06.
Other than that most of the animals I have shot have been under 200 and all the deer I have shot in my home state have been under 100.
I do shoot targets out to 600 off a bench rest, but that isnt near as difficult as getting it done in the field.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

jefeVTtreeman said:


> not on purpose but i shot a crow at 600 yards with my Remington sendero sf in 300 ultra mag, Leupold mark 4, Remington swift scirocco 180 grain. She landed on my steel target and took some metal. I dont think i would shoot any animal at that range, just me though. Well maybe a griz. longest shot with a bow?



My longest bow shot was 55 yds. It was a cull kill and I wasn't confident my arrow would penetrate the body well enough at that range so I shot for the neck about 6" back from his head. He fell in place.

My father dropped a doe (head shot) at 725 yds. with a Rem 700, 264 win mag firing some hot handloads I cooked up for him (luck was with him that day). He also stopped an 180 lb wild hog in his tracks at 650 yds. with a Rem 700, 300 RUM firing 180 gr swift scirocco handloads (bad mamajama!).

We enjoy the challenge of a long range kill shot but we always shoot for the head. That way the chances of wounding the animal are diminished. It's either kill or miss.

I haven't been to the range with my Barrett M99 50 cal enough to feel confident at long range yet...but... someday I hope to post a kill at 1000+. Just need more practice (and $ for ammo:bang: ).


----------



## bwalker

I have a 600 yard range a mile away from my house. I rarely hear guns being fired till the guys with the 50 cals show up. Those buggers really bark.


----------



## chainsawjunky

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I haven't been to the range with my Barrett M99 50 cal enough to feel confident at long range yet...but... someday I hope to post a kill at 1000+. Just need more practice (and $ for ammo:bang: ).


How much did that gun cost ya? Those are fun to shoot, but extremely expensive. The bullets were like $3 each if I remember right. I can group with it at about 1200 yards(thats with a good scope) but it's nothin like that actually hunting(not my gun and never taken it hunting).

Evan


----------



## zopi

'bout 800 miles. 


'course...it was a Tomahawk.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

chainsawjunky said:


> How much did that gun cost ya? Those are fun to shoot, but extremely expensive. The bullets were like $3 each if I remember right. I can group with it at about 1200 yards(thats with a good scope) but it's nothin like that actually hunting(not my gun and never taken it hunting).
> 
> Evan





$3K

"cheap" ball ammo is about $3 per. I've seen good stuff as high as $18 each. Needless to say I don't shoot it that often. I need to acquire a few more pieces of hardware before I can reload. Once that happens, it's on!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

zopi said:


> 'bout 800 miles.
> 
> 
> 'course...it was a Tomahawk.:hmm3grin2orange:



You have one hell of an arm!


----------



## Timberhauler

I've never actually killed an animal past 300 yards...But for practice sometimes I like to set up one gallon milk jugs filled with sand out to 500 yards and shoot at them..I'm getting more and more consistant,I'm shooting from a solid rest of course..When I get to where I can nail 10 for 10,then I'll try it on a deer...Right now I'm averaging 7 or 8 out of ten...


----------



## Timberhauler

I read in G&A a while back that Elmer Keith took an antelope from 600 yards with a .44 mag.....Does anyone believe this?...It was written as kind of a myth.There were no witnesses who actually saw it happen.


----------



## bowtechmadman

36yds...whitetail w/ my bowtech 70lbs / won't shoot any farther than that

680 meters was the range that came up in my GPSE when my gunner lased the set of (troop targets)...after I commanded fire and he let loose a good 30 round burst from the coaxial mounted 7.62mm M240, we were both more than a little suprised when the "troops" at the (Live fire Tank Gunnery Range in Grayling Michigan) started to run (darn i thought they were plywood).
Next day we inspected the scene and found two deer obliterated...Amazing how similiar a deer will look like the pop up Ivan's through the thermal sights on a tank at night...especially w/ the added adrenlin during live fire qualification.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

bowtechmadman said:


> 36yds...whitetail w/ my bowtech 70lbs / won't shoot any farther than that
> 
> 680 meters was the range that came up in my GPSE when my gunner lased the set of (troop targets)...after I commanded fire and he let loose a good 30 round burst from the coaxial mounted 7.62mm M240, we were both more than a little suprised when the "troops" at the (Live fire Tank Gunnery Range in Grayling Michigan) started to run (darn i thought they were plywood).
> Next day we inspected the scene and found two deer obliterated...Amazing how similiar a deer will look like the pop up Ivan's through the thermal sights on a tank at night...especially w/ the added adrenlin during live fire qualification.



OOooooo... now you're talking!!! I was a Marine machine gunner (0331) a few years back and the M240G was my section's primary weapon. One hell of a gun and could be surprisingly accurate with some practice. We practiced single shots at electronic "ivan" targets which was very challenging because it's an open bolt weapon with iron sights. My personal best single shot "kill" was around 700m on a range at Ft. Hood. Now, when we used the weapon as intended, we could put rounds on target at 2200m even though the stated max effective range is 1800m (I loved the _long_ ranges at 29 Palms).

Funny story about the deer. I may or may not have a similar story about a buffalo on a base that won't be named for protection of the innocent.


----------



## ropensaddle

Sixty one yards gobbler with my mathews mq1 bow.


----------



## bowtechmadman

Aggie...M240 is definately a great weapon...beats the snot out of the old PIG M60. Haven't had the pleasure of using the 240G...well except for one of my crew members self concocted ground variety when he dismounted the loader's 240...some asphestos gloves, sling from an M16 and a chemical bag to hold the ammo over his shoulder...Wish I could find the pictures of that!
Weapons amazing when mounted coaxially w/ the main gun on tank...using the ballistic computer w/ 10x tank optics...Now of course if it was more than the 240 could handle "From my position...Caliber Fifty!" M2 still my favorite!


----------



## Timberhauler

bowtechmadman said:


> 36yds...whitetail w/ my bowtech 70lbs / won't shoot any farther than that
> 
> 680 meters was the range that came up in my GPSE when my gunner lased the set of (troop targets)...after I commanded fire and he let loose a good 30 round burst from the coaxial mounted 7.62mm M240, we were both more than a little suprised when the "troops" at the (Live fire Tank Gunnery Range in Grayling Michigan) started to run (darn i thought they were plywood).
> Next day we inspected the scene and found two deer obliterated...Amazing how similiar a deer will look like the pop up Ivan's through the thermal sights on a tank at night...especially w/ the added adrenlin during live fire qualification.



Two deer at 680 meters with a 7.62...That's impressive...Are you talking about the old standard 7.62 that's practically a 308?...Or is this something I don't know about?


----------



## bwalker

> I read in G&A a while back that Elmer Keith took an antelope from 600 yards with a .44 mag


 Actually it was a Mule Deer and he had a friend present. It is supposidly true.
Me thinks it was one unlucky Muley.


----------



## Timberchic

bwalker said:


> Actually it was a Mule Deer and he had a friend present. It is supposidly true.
> Me thinks it was one unlucky Muley.



I read that story once myself.It's been quite some though..Either way it still seems stretched.I'm suprised the bullet had enough energy left to kill the animal from that far....But on the other hand,I mowed down a deer with a 22WMR once..Two shots to the head right behind the ear.So I guess with a very lucky shot it's possible


----------



## zzrjohn

Timberhauler said:


> Are you talking about the old standard 7.62 that's practically a 308?...Or is this something I don't know about?




7.62 Nato = .308 Win. Winchester just renamed it for civilian use (some countries don't allow military calibres to be held/used by their public)


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

bowtechmadman said:


> Aggie...M240 is definately a great weapon...beats the snot out of the old PIG M60. Haven't had the pleasure of using the 240G...well except for one of my crew members self concocted ground variety when he dismounted the loader's 240...some asphestos gloves, sling from an M16 and a chemical bag to hold the ammo over his shoulder...Wish I could find the pictures of that!
> Weapons amazing when mounted coaxially w/ the main gun on tank...using the ballistic computer w/ 10x tank optics...Now of course if it was more than the 240 could handle "From my position...Caliber Fifty!" M2 still my favorite!



That's what we would call "field expedient". 

Ballistic computer, huh? Sounds cool. As ground pounders, we were never given fancy gizmos like that (we probably just break them anyway). An occasional laser ranger finder or antiquated GPS unit was about it. 

'Ol ma' deuce! Yup! She's a beaut! My favorite was a toss-up between the M2 the MK19. Nothing hardly beats belt fed 40mm HE grenades!  :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

zzrjohn said:


> 7.62 Nato = .308 Win. Winchester just renamed it for civilian use (some countries don't allow military calibres to be held/used by their public)



What he said.


----------



## Timberhauler

Timberchic said:


> I read that story once myself.It's been quite some though..Either way it still seems stretched.I'm suprised the bullet had enough energy left to kill the animal from that far....But on the other hand,I mowed down a deer with a 22WMR once..Two shots to the head right behind the ear.So I guess with a very lucky shot it's possible



Unless I missed something,she worded this wrong...I killed a deer with a 22WMR,she was there with me though......That is what I figured about the 7.62.I was just asking because I didn't know if there was some other variation of it in existance now.


----------



## bwalker

The .22 LR and a head shot is a poachers favorite in my neck of the woods.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Timberhauler said:


> Unless I missed something,she worded this wrong...I killed a deer with a 22WMR,she was there with me though......That is what I figured about the 7.62.I was just asking because I didn't know if there was some other variation of it in existance now.



There are actually quite a few variations of 7.62 in use around world but the US uses 7.62 x 51 (NATO) commercially known as .308 win. Some examples are 7.62 x 39 (AK47 & SKS), 7.62 x 63 (30-06), 7.62 x 54 (Russian druganov), 7.62 x 45 (czech).

Probably more info that you wanted...


----------



## cobbler

*Old Elmer*

If Elmer Keith said he hit the deer at 600 he probably did. Read his account of it in one of his books and it was a wounded deer someone else shot first. His son found the bullet in it the next day while cutting up meat. He admitted that it was a fluke shot but the wounded deer was moving off and he had almost a cylinder full of 44 Mag. Elmer had a lot of experience shooting at long range with a handgun. Think his dad had him tending sheep one summer and sent him out with 200 lbs of lead to cast into bullets. He knew his trajectory, sights and could see the bullets hit the ground. Kept the coyotes attention with a 45 Colt SAA when they came near the sheep. Have to see if I still have that book. He was one of the greats. Cobble


----------



## bowtechmadman

Aggie,
No doubt I've had the pleasure of firing a few belts of 40mm grenades. Would hate to be on the recieving end. Only thing I've fired that tops it (atleast for me) 120mm SABOT fired from the M1A1. Nothing inside 4000m is really safe, day or night.


----------



## Burvol

50 yard bow shot on a nice buck, and a 325 yard, perfect heart shot on a nice buck as well, with my custom 7x57 mauser with 47 grains of 4350 powder and 140 grain nosler ballistic tip boat tail.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

bowtechmadman said:


> Aggie,
> No doubt I've had the pleasure of firing a few belts of 40mm grenades. Would hate to be on the recieving end. Only thing I've fired that tops it (atleast for me) 120mm SABOT fired from the M1A1. Nothing inside 4000m is really safe, day or night.



I had the pleasure of witnessing a few of those go off from a distance. Must be a rush to be inside.


----------



## Ed*L

I took this Fox at about 450 yards.
Remington 700V, 220 swift.

Ed


----------



## Timberchic

A few years ago I was at the range doing my six month re-qualification.My husband was there with me and there was five or six of us from the department.All of us ran through the drill pretty quick,so we decided to play around a little..One of our seargents toed the line to shoot and a flock of crows flew over.They were about fifty yards out,and he pops off ten rounds at them...Three of them fell..It was no doubt pure luck,but was cool to watch.


----------



## ShoerFast

Timberchic said:


> Three of them fell..It was no doubt pure luck,but was cool to watch.




A friend of mine and I skipped school to go hunting one ba cold Minnesota November day. The plan was to not bring a lunch and we would cook something we shot,,,ya right!

We did not even see a squirral all day, checked on a wild apple tree we knew of, notta. Just then a flock of geese flew over, vee-formation , way up there. My friend and I both had .22's his 19 shots , mine a 10/22 , just at about the time both of our rifles went "click" empty, one of the geese started flying stupid, then started tumbling, and tumbling, dang that thing was up there! Dead run we took off, when we should have got a better line on were it might fall, we looked for about an hour, never did find it. 

Track-soup, some say it is a lot like stone soup, with out the minrial content.


----------



## Timberchic

TH once shot a crow out of the air with a .22


----------



## chainsawchick67

The last buck I shot was about 45 yards out with a bow. Dad was with me said if it was him he wouldnt have even taken the shot. He took about 5 steps and wobbled sideways and fell in an open cornfield


----------



## Timberhauler

chainsawchick67 said:


> The last buck I shot was about 45 yards out with a bow. Dad was with me said if it was him he wouldnt have even taken the shot. He took about 5 steps and wobbled sideways and fell in an open cornfield



I have been to the range many times with my wife,and I have been with her on many occasions where she was re-qualifying,and got to see several other officers shoot.From what I've seen,the ladies most always seem to shoot higher scores than the men do.


----------



## chainsawchick67

I nailed my first buck with a 16 ga Ithica shotgun. I loved every second of it.


----------



## Timberhauler

chainsawchick67 said:


> I nailed my first buck with a 16 ga Ithica shotgun. I loved every second of it.



I don't know if you read that other thread or not,but the first and only deer my wife ever killed was from 200 yards,and she made a perfect neck shot using my .308...She loves to go hunting with me,but she would rather let me do the killing.She just enjoys getting away whenever she can..She will sit in one of my condo stands all day long with me,read her book and have an occasional smoke..The first time she went with me,I was sure she'd sit about an hour and be ready to go..As far as pasttimes go,we have very little in common except for the fact that we both enjoy shooting.But she will tag along with me on just about anything I do.


----------

